# I did it, I did it, I finally did it!! Hanna gave me a spotted doe!



## Roll farms (Dec 7, 2009)

I've been attempting to breed for spotted boers, and had some success, but all were % bucklings.  This morning at 2 am this beauty was born...

Side A 







Side B






Her purty lil head






Hannah, her dam is 50% Boer, 50% Nubian (spotted genes) and her sire is a black FB buck.

I've named her Peyton and she is a FO SHO keeper.


----------



## cmjust0 (Dec 7, 2009)

SWEET!  What a cutie!


----------



## ()relics (Dec 7, 2009)

very nice doeling...Keep up the good gene work....


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 7, 2009)

What an absolute doll!


----------



## mossyStone (Dec 7, 2009)

wow oh wow what a cutie..grats on your spotted girl.....she's a beauty!


Mossy Stone Farm~~~ Pygoras


----------



## mully (Dec 7, 2009)

She is so very cute ...and those blue eyes. Looks like she has a nice straight top line.


----------



## cmjust0 (Dec 7, 2009)

I just noticed...her ears are different colors!  How neat!


----------



## helmstead (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 17, 2009)

great spots!!!


----------



## foxywench (Dec 18, 2009)

i ADORE spotteds!  shes absolutly lovely!


----------



## trix42 (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow, super cute!! Congrats!


----------



## foxywench (Dec 21, 2009)

i want spotted kids!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 21, 2009)

I did too, that's why I *made* one, LOL.

It took forever to get it to work, though....silly goats.


----------



## foxywench (Dec 21, 2009)

when i start into goats, i want a spotted nubian or 3 lol.

i understand yours is a spotted boer cross right?  
how hard is it to find spotted nubians,
im assuming the pattern is resessive for it to be such a win for you 

shes adorable!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 21, 2009)

I have lots of spotted Nubians, that's how I made a spotted boer x....her grandpa is a black nub buck who had a dominant spotted gene, about half of his kids came w/ spots.  

That kid's dam (the spot-maker's daughter) is a black / white doe, no spots...but her daddy had the gene.
I have a black boer buck w/ one little gray spot on his side...I used him on the unspotted Nub x and oila...spots.

I think the secret in this case was having a recessive spot gene from both sides but...don't quote me on that b/c I'm no scientist, I just like to play.

My 'new' Nubian buck is out of a spotted dam, but so far he hasn't thrown ANY spots.  

I bred a different spotted Nub doe to the same black boer buck 2 years running and got red kids both times....That's why I think it might work better w/ the recessive gene than it does w/a dominant.   Maybe.

Genetics are FUN...or not.


----------



## BDial (Dec 21, 2009)

She is pretty. I will be down to pick her up next weekend!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 21, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

You's FUNNY.  That kid ain't for sale, I waited too long to get her!


----------



## BDial (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh well I tried.


----------

